
Thousands of Sites Hacked Via vBulletin Hole - adidash
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/10/thousands-of-sites-hacked-via-vbulletin-hole/
======
jqueryin
TLDR;

"In a blog post in late August, vBulletin maker Jelsoft Internet Brands Inc.
warned users that failing to remove the “/install” and “/core/install”
directories on sites running 4.x and 5.x versions of the forum software could
render them easily hackable"

